# Longest your does have delivered?



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I have an 8 yr Nd doe who is today at 153 days. I'm positive of her date as she was hand bred. I'm getting nervous as I only ever had one girl go past 149 and that was 150.
She is showing no signs of any distress, no contractions, no discharge of any kind, no off food, etc.
I know she's still in normal range but this is driving me nuts. I've considered a false pregnancy but I think I felt a kid. This is a doe who normally has trips. 
Just wondering how many of you have had does kids at the long end of gestation and should I be concerned?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the longest I have had a goat go was 151 but I dont know about my obers since I never knew exact breeding dates on them


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

My longest was 149 with tangled up quads. 
I know there are others that have had does deliver slightly past 150 though (some with complications, others not)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have no idea at all because I very rarely see the deed done, I just have dates between here and here. I know a lot of goats that go 160 days. If I had one to ho past that I am afraid I would :hair: .

As long as she is not showing any signs of trouble and she is herself, then hey take it easy and enjoy some  and wait it out. You know she knows it is driving you crazy that is why she is doing this.

Just taking a little longer to make the baby PERFECT.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let me see....hmmm.....I guess the longest has been 149 days.... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

151 for me - well, for Whiss =]

LW


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

lesserweevil said:


> 151 for me - well, for Whiss =]
> 
> LW


 :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's just going to torment you!

When she does go into labor, be sure to be with her to note any distress like pushing with no results or intermittant pushing, that would be the indicator that something is wrong and a vet should be on call if you cn't help her, though she's likely just ke3eping them cooking longer to make you worry :hug: 
The longest any of mine went was my Dolly, she was on 153 with tangled twins and I lost all 3


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

151 here. Petite last year and Fuchsia this year. Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Most of mine kid right on day 150, but the longest was day *156*. She wasn't that big because she had a single and her bag wasn't very full and I figured I was off by a heat cycle after day 155, then the next morning she was chilling in the shellter with a kid. She is the only doe that kidded without me being with them this season. She had to keep her legs crossed for 6 days to sneak it by me. Sneaky doe!

Denise


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Last year all but one of my does was on 154 except juju who eas on day 150. I once had a doe go on day 162 with no problems. and i was absolutly sure of her due date as she was taken off the property for one day to be bred and i didnt have a buck that year.
Nigies i have noticed tend to go a little earlier then the full sixed goats.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The longest I've had a doe go was 154, but she was an ober and they always seem to go for a lot longer than other breeds.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Lynn,

I think the longest ours went was 155 but they usually go 146-148 though.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I was off by one day on my calculations so she's 153 today but ligaments still in place and no sign. Yes Amy, most of mine deliver between 145 and 149. Never been this late.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

Most of mine kid at 150-152 days. I did have one go to 155 days last year.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

My latest was my first goat ever to kid!! She waited till 151 and I was REALLY :hair: BUT she gave me beautiful kids and needless to say...they are still with me.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Is there an update here? She had to have kidded by now!
Fingers crossed it all went well! ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree...update please! Hope that all went well and she delivered healthy kids.


----------

